# 2012 OM FLYER



## Big Moe (Jul 29, 2022)

New addition to the fleet. Custom stickers and several other parts. I love the cable clamps. Enjoy.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

Sweet bike

There's a pretty nice one FS in Austin right now...


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 29, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Sweet bike
> 
> There's a pretty nice one FS in Austin right now...
> 
> ...



Haha, I got this one from my buddy in Austin.


----------

